# A couple of subtle changes... more to come.



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Opps. Pictures too big - will resize later and post up again.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Holeee sheet !!

Think you could make the pics any bigger mate???


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ferkin ell!

i wish you had met me at wimbledon even more now....  


...hold on, no i don't cos you'd have made my car look like a shitter.  

lol

very nice mate

mook


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*pics*

bloomin eck, 15mins later and all i got is a bush, dont get me wrong i like a nice view of a bush, but i was hoping for a skyline piccie


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

gertmuppet said:


> bloomin eck, 15mins later and all i got is a bush, dont get me wrong i like a nice view of a bush, but i was hoping for a skyline piccie



I could,


v


v


v


v


v


v


v


v


But I wont !!!


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*subtle*

go on, you know you want to


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

So subtle I missed them! Are they different wheels on there? And have you put that interior back in yet?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Wallpaper material!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Very nice car, very nice picture. Must be a very nice camera too at that resolution!


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

try this!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/G0dz1lla/4d198575.jpg


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mods, can you delete my original picture please as I have resized it. Thanks.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Would that be a Do-luck rear bumper??

Never noticed that before.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

That looks really nice Sean


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Would that be a Do-luck rear bumper??
> 
> Never noticed that before.


Indeed it is James. It also has the Do-luck side skirts fitted. Just the mines vents to go on now. The TE37's will go on in the next couple of weeks and then all I need is a Top Secret or Nismo bonnet. 

Thanks Ged.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looking very sweet :smokin: 
Good combination - the Nismo front bumper with the Do-Luck side and rear skirts match up really well.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

TOTB wheels


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*well worth the wait*

looks understated but hard as nails, which i would think is not easy, very classy, very subtle, very well done


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks very nice...

Have you got spacers on behind those standard wheels? They seem to really fill the arches.


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

i didnt know skylines were design to race against those diggers lol

nice car.....silver is always the colour ( no offence....dont ban me! hehe )

Ent


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sean. that looks really nice mate - you must be dead chuffed with that.

Also, what a fantastic series of locations for your photo's - they work REALLY well.

Nice to meet you at TOTB last weekend ..


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> Would that be a Do-luck rear bumper??


It was the first thing I notcied on your car Howsie,, it looks very very good, even better in the flesh.

I do like the GTR style badge you have on the front. I do not think I would be brave enough to do it on mine thou


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Looks stunning Sean....


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

As Mr Matthews would Bootifull, really bootiful , lovely subtle mods Sean 

Andy


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

How do you make the bonnet go see-through in the photos. That's cool.

Oh yeah, car is very nice too.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Tim, i believe you take 2 photo's, 1 with the bonnet down and one with the bonnet up. Then you use Paint Shop Pro or Photoshop or something and merge them.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Coming along nicely there Sean! Hurry up and get those TE37s on!


----------



## ELM0 (Jul 28, 2003)

Wassat GTR badge in the front grille? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Damn thats nice mate!!!!!!! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Superb car and pics Sean..

Thos little touchs such as the headlight lips really add to it's character!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Very nice Sean !


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

These wheels have been sitting in my garage for three months - I just had to get them on the car or sell the bloody things.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks great!

Are those TE-37 ?


----------



## Zhugrok (Sep 2, 2004)

wow simply amazing how the r34 look, too bad cant get that in here hehe, guess ill stick with a r32 ><

what size are the TE37? they look pretty nice. Too bad cant get them in Gold with polished lip 


and yep these are TE37


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks bloody stunning Sean  :smokin: 

What rear bumper is that?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Zhugrok said:


> wow simply amazing how the r34 look, too bad cant get that in here hehe, guess ill stick with a r32 ><
> 
> what size are the TE37? they look pretty nice. Too bad cant get them in Gold with polished lip
> 
> ...


You can get them in gold with a polished lip - just talk to Top Secret or one of their agents.

Sean - good job you decided to put them on the car - they look great


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Those side skirts are very nice, much better than the Nismo ones IMO. Rear bumper is a bit OTT for my taste (did you bin the rear diffuser?) Wheels look excellent as always! Gio has set a trend here!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks all. The body kit, well side skirts and rear bumper are DoLock - I don't like the lines of the Nismo side skirts and rear bumper. The Doluck stuff seems to work well with the Nismo front bumper IMHO.

Just a few more changes to come and then I'm done  Its too easy to go over the top with a GT-R.

The wheels are 19" x 10.5  shod with 285,30,19


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

'tip my hat to Gio'


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

DCD said:


> Those side skirts are very nice, much better than the Nismo ones IMO. Rear bumper is a bit OTT for my taste (did you bin the rear diffuser?) Wheels look excellent as always! Gio has set a trend here!



Yep, the bumper fits the diffuser very well. 

Gio has indeed set trends, unfortunatley mine have only been the GT-R badge and rear fog so far


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Actually, Glen's was the first car I saw the badge on.

All body parts supplied by SUMO POWER btw!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I got my "GT-R" badge the same day as Glen at Nismo

The clear fog light, well Shin had it first, I copied him 2 years ago and a few other have followed


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

You might want to speak with Shin to confirm  I remember posting aboutages ago after I noticed that he also put one on his car.

Ciao.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

First time I saw it on Shin's car was when he still lived in Tokyo. Maybe he can confirm when he did it


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

heya howsie, could you send some high resolution ones too harryblackburn(remove)@gmail.com


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Sean, could you kindly do the same for me: daniel.hammond(remove)@gmail.com


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Pics sent chaps. 

DCD, Shins not talking to me anymore


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cheers Sean


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Car looks awesome!!! 

Whats the quality like with the Do-luck body bits? And fitting quality? Are they manufactured from fibreglass (FRP)?


----------



## Zhugrok (Sep 2, 2004)

Howsie said:


> The wheels are 19" x 10.5  shod with 285,30,19


damn !! that's nice 285 hehe one last thing, what you got for suspension ?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Howsie the car looks bl00dy awesome mate :smokin: and the wheels match it perfectly.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Looks the biz Sean! :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Howsie said:


> DCD, Shins not talking to me anymore


OK


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Looking good Sean !!

Whens the respray ??

    

Go on, you know you want to !! lolol

Top job.

J.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Bloody hell Sean, jaw dropping .The boots look superb! Actually the whole package looks the business!  

Parm


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Howsie, the car looks awesome - top combination you've got there. I'm really liking those Do-luck side skirts. They are much neater than the Nismo ones. I might have to put them on the "to do" list for winter. 



Howsie said:


> 'tip my hat to Gio'


Your welcome, mate.  

Cya O!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

I had to put the rear fog back when I took SVA. 
I have left it for a while and I put the clear one back again.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey, eveybody's happy now Shin  

Any news on my pedal set???


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi Howsie,

have to agree with everyone you have done an excellent job, looks so good. what offset do you have on the wheels. just may have to get a set 

regards

syd


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

stunning


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Syd, they are a +12 I recall.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Sean, are you sure its +12? My ones are +22.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Sean,

Told you at Donington, that is a stunning 34 you have now and the highlight goes to wheels. You and Hipo have set a new trend and it looks awesome.
Agree with Dino on Do-Luck rear bumper.

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

weka said:


> Sean, are you sure its +12? My ones are +22.


Then its +22 dude


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*It's been a while.*


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Simply stunning. :smokin: 

Really liking the eyebrows too, changes the whole look of the car but still remains subtle (even though that sounds like a contradiction in terms!)


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice!

Whats next CF bonnet?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It looks so mean in the pit lane shot.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW! Stunning!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks stunning as ever. Everytime I see it, it gets better!!! Is that a Top Secret carbon diffuser i see there and Nismo wheel nuts?!!

So whats next on the cards? 

Persoanl preference; but i dont like the HKS sticker on the front bumper. Think it would look miles better without it. Just MHO.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Persoanl preference; but i dont like the HKS sticker on the front bumper. Think it would look miles better without it. Just MHO.


Tried to take the sticker off at Spa, but Sean loves it


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

OK so maybe its not a personal preference!!! Must be something to do with him and HKS!!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Personally I think the HKS sticker 'holely required...  

The car is stunning Sean, I've got some great footage of you at Spa, I'll upload some this week. Did our little trip around Spa following Harry come out OK?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Words cannot describe her mate, but F****** fantastic!! is a start  

Andy


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

damn that looks good.

*drool*


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow!! Awesome mate  Is that sonic silver or athlete silver?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

First Dibs if/when you sell it ....


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for all the comment chaps. It is indeed a Top Secret front splitter. I’m leaning toward the bonnet as well at the moment. 

The photos aren’t up to much I’m afraid. I have dropped the camera on several occasions and it’s starting to suffer. The sticker is not my personal choice but is purely there for aerodynamic reasons as the chaps on here have alluded to  

Pete, the Harry footage came out very well. I just have to spend a little time on the pc and get it uploaded.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Sponsorship? Do spill the beans...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks stunning Sean ... a seriously top-drawer 34 that one.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Pics arent working for me, anyone else?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Its not bad I suppose!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

looking sweet Howsie! Big fukc off brakes!! Nice


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

very very nice car!


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

wow that absolutely fantastic!! Thats gotta be one of the nicest ive seen...


----------

